# New Batteries Problem



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

I just installed 2 new Trojan 6v batteries in series. I have a cable running to neg on 1 battery and to pos on the other to join them together. Then my pos to pos and neg to neg for camper.
My problem is after I disconnected power cord and on battery power I was bringing in the slideout and it stopped half way. Then it started coming back in again but stopped before it was all the way in. No power to anything. Not even leds on panel. I reconnected power cable to bring in the slides. When I got home while on battery i was able to open the slides and listen to the radio for awhile. My wife went to open the slides all the way to vacuum and the same thing happened. The power cut off again. I checked all my battery connections and they seem to be good. The electric jack works fine but nothing else.

Any Ideas would be great. Its a 2012 Outback 312bh

Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Do it again and check the voltage at the batteries with a meter when the power cuts off. It sounds like one of the batteries may have a cell short that only shows up under high load.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Do it again and check the voltage at the batteries with a meter when the power cuts off. It sounds like one of the batteries may have a cell short that only shows up under high load.


Thanks i'll give it a shot. Gotta borrow a meter. If it is a short cell would that cause it to have no power at all? Everything goes from working to dead and never recovers until I plug it in.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like a bad thermal switch. I had a very similar problem this past couple weekends, I would lose power to the trailer for a period of time when heavily loaded. Then power would come back. I determined I could get the power to go on and off by jiggling the thermal switch. Replaced the thermal switch and problem went away.

The switches are located on the tongue by the batteries. There should be two of them, one 30 amp and one 50 amp. They cost about $4 a piece, so pick up a spare. Nothing worse than being in the middle of nowhere and have one of these fail on you. No power to the trailer at all, especially sucks in the middle of the night.

DAN


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Sounds like a bad thermal switch. I had a very similar problem this past couple weekends, I would lose power to the trailer for a period of time when heavily loaded. Then power would come back. I determined I could get the power to go on and off by jiggling the thermal switch. Replaced the thermal switch and problem went away.
> 
> The switches are located on the tongue by the batteries. There should be two of them, one 30 amp and one 50 amp. They cost about $4 a piece, so pick up a spare. Nothing worse than being in the middle of nowhere and have one of these fail on you. No power to the trailer at all, especially sucks in the middle of the night.
> 
> DAN


Your awesome! I just went out and wiggled the wires going into the switch and got power on and off. Thank you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

iflawdya said:


> Your awesome! I just went out and wiggled the wires going into the switch and got power on and off. Thank you!


And that would have cost you around $175 at a shop. $49.95 to diag the problem and a $100 (one hour min) charge to complete the work and $25 for a $4 part.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When you replace the thermal auto reset breaker do not over tighten the nut on the stud. It can and will twist the stud internally and damage the breaker.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Your awesome! I just went out and wiggled the wires going into the switch and got power on and off. Thank you!


And that would have cost you around $175 at a shop. $49.95 to diag the problem and a $100 (one hour min) charge to complete the work and $25 for a $4 part.
[/quote]
Tell me about it. They wanted $119 for a battery and $60 to install it. lol Where did you get your thermal switch from?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

iflawdya said:


> Your awesome! I just went out and wiggled the wires going into the switch and got power on and off. Thank you!


And that would have cost you around $175 at a shop. $49.95 to diag the problem and a $100 (one hour min) charge to complete the work and $25 for a $4 part.
[/quote]
Tell me about it. They wanted $119 for a battery and $60 to install it. lol Where did you get your thermal switch from?
[/quote]

Just about any auto parts store carries them. You want either a 30 or 50 amp depending on which one is the issue. The 50 is closest to the battery and the 30 is dedicated for the slide.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Your awesome! I just went out and wiggled the wires going into the switch and got power on and off. Thank you!


And that would have cost you around $175 at a shop. $49.95 to diag the problem and a $100 (one hour min) charge to complete the work and $25 for a $4 part.
[/quote]
Tell me about it. They wanted $119 for a battery and $60 to install it. lol Where did you get your thermal switch from?
[/quote]

Just about any auto parts store carries them. You want either a 30 or 50 amp depending on which one is the issue. The 50 is closest to the battery and the 30 is dedicated for the slide.
[/quote]
Thanks again for your help!


----------

